# Polaris Sportsman 90 bogs at half throttle



## tvonhon

I could really use some help. I just picked up a couple mini quads for my kids and I'm struggling to get them running good. My Polaris Sportsman 90 will start and idle great after I cleaned the carb, fuel tank, air filter and changed the spark plug; but if I give it more than 1/4 throttle, it bogs down badly and stalls. Any ideas?? I've cleaned the carb twice so far, fuel is new, spark plug is new and inline fuel filter is new. Thank you.


----------



## KMKjr

Might not be the same, but my boys Giovanni 50 would do that cause the battery was not 100% charged.

I f'd with it for hours after it sat for a few months and that was all that was wrong.


----------



## MUDDIE49

Sounds like you have a gumm'd up carb....you might have to take it off and check a few things...float,needle&Seat,it maybe gumm'd up ,but it sounds like a carb problem...Muddie49


----------



## tvonhon

*update*

Thanks for the info! As it turns out, I found a new carb on ebay for $50, so I went ahead and tried that. It seems to be running great now. I had cleaned out the carb, but I had also seen on another forum where someone had a similar issue and had to replace the carb.


----------

